# Crockford Pigeon Mtn.



## superman1275 (Sep 3, 2012)

Anybody done any scouting or plan on hunting it?


----------



## ssw (Sep 3, 2012)

might hunt estelle but getting good picts on private prop


----------



## bowbuck (Sep 4, 2012)

Be there for the December hunt. Would love to bowhunt it for a weekend before. Its just a cool place.


----------



## Downstairs (Sep 12, 2012)

2 deer checked out as of yesterday. 1 buck 1 doe


----------



## jmcrae1 (Sep 14, 2012)

Went wednesday and had one blow at me as I was leaving that evening.


----------



## superman1275 (Sep 18, 2012)

the only buck checked out opening wknd, 6 pt killed by my cousin


----------



## superman1275 (Oct 24, 2012)

any big deer killed on the adult/child hunt last wknd?


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Nov 2, 2012)

Thinking of going next week...Never been, so if anyone has any
tips, I would appreciate a PM on where to camp, hunt areas etc....
Have to hunt OTG...Got bad hip....

Thanks


----------



## superman1275 (Nov 6, 2012)

well like any WMA unfortunately you have to do some scouting and put some miles on them boots to kill a goodun, but its not too hard to kill a doe on the last day of the hunt, they have ruined pigeon in my opinion, they just have taken too many deer over the past few years, needs to be managed better. I think that on a designated hunt you can camp anywhere. there is a shotgun only area going towards the cove so be sure get a map and do your research.


----------



## RossVegas (Nov 8, 2012)

When I signed in around lunchtime today, there had been 6 bucks shot.  362 hunters


----------



## yelper43 (Nov 8, 2012)

19 now i seen some booner squirrels.


----------



## superman1275 (Nov 11, 2012)

i doubled on pigeon sat. both were chasing does.


----------



## superman1275 (Nov 11, 2012)

there was a giant checked out sat. morning when we were checking out our deer, weighed 153 lbs, 9 point, 23 inch spread will post pics later


----------



## ssw (Nov 14, 2012)

superman1275 said:


> there was a giant checked out sat. morning when we were checking out our deer, weighed 153 lbs, 9 point, 23 inch spread will post pics later



picts please


----------



## superman1275 (Nov 15, 2012)

here he is


----------



## superman1275 (Nov 15, 2012)

try again....


----------



## superman1275 (Dec 3, 2012)

anybody hunting pigeon this week?


----------



## meatcleaver (Dec 3, 2012)

I am on wednesday. The december hunt has been good to us in the past


----------



## superman1275 (Dec 4, 2012)

gonna be hot...and it's december?


----------



## RossVegas (Dec 4, 2012)

Wish I could (knee surgery) have fun, be safe.


----------



## murray_deerhunter08 (Dec 5, 2012)

Will be there Friday and Saturday......just hate the drive over from Chatsworth


----------



## ChasinTails (Dec 5, 2012)

Dunno how I overlooked this, but thanks to whomever posted link in my other thread.


----------



## godawgsrw (Dec 5, 2012)

Pretty quiet today. Saw one deer and zero hunters. Heard 2 distant shots.


----------



## ChasinTails (Dec 6, 2012)

WTH is this place? I tried getting directions on GPS and its taking me to Calhoun to Georgia department of natural resources. is it in Lafayette, or Chickamauga or what? I'm wanting to go scout it, but don't know where to go. I'd be coming from Dalton.


----------



## ChasinTails (Dec 6, 2012)

Never mind. Found it in road atlas. Should run straight into it from where we are in Ringgold


----------



## meatcleaver (Dec 6, 2012)

*pigeon*

saw about 10 hunters and no deer


----------



## ChasinTails (Dec 6, 2012)

Went to scout this morning. When we checked in there were 8 killed. Left  before 11 the count was 11. Heard shots the whole time I was out there


----------



## tonyrittenhouse (Dec 9, 2012)

*total # of deer killed*

Does anyone know how many deer were killed on this hunt? It seems to me that the total number of deer being killed on the wma's in north Georgia are way down compared to the hunts in previous years.


----------



## mtstephens18 (Dec 9, 2012)

i think there were 83 or 84 killed I believe and im pretty sure I was one of the last ones out last night


----------



## ChasinTails (Dec 11, 2012)

38 when I left Friday. I know there was more than that, that hadn't yet checked in.


----------

